# Is PTE score supposed to be sent to DIBP after EOI filing?



## KartikeyaNegi (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I have submitted my EOI just today. 
For the English test score I have updated my PTE details in portal. 
When I received the result from PTE couple of months back it mentioned that we should send the details to concerned authority from Portal as well. 
Also at that time a score card was sent to them by Pearsons.
Since it was more than couple of months back, can you please help in confirming if we need to send it again to DIBP australia.

Has anyone done this after giving PTE?

Thanks.


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

KartikeyaNegi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my EOI just today.
> For the English test score I have updated my PTE details in portal.
> When I received the result from PTE couple of months back it mentioned that we should send the details to concerned authority from Portal as well.
> ...


If it was already sent to BIDP, you cannot send it the second time


----------



## KartikeyaNegi (Jun 17, 2017)

amigos said:


> KartikeyaNegi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Thanks for the information mate. 
When you say cannot send does it mean it will not be allowed or we should not be sending as DIBP would be having record for PTE results sent 3-4 months back as well?


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

KartikeyaNegi said:


> Thanks for the information mate.
> When you say cannot send does it mean it will not be allowed or we should not be sending as DIBP would be having record for PTE results sent 3-4 months back as well?


I am not sure about DIBP system but PTE system does not allow you to send your PTE report to 1 recipient (say DIBP) twice


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

KartikeyaNegi said:


> Thanks for the information mate.
> When you say cannot send does it mean it will not be allowed or we should not be sending as DIBP would be having record for PTE results sent 3-4 months back as well?



Sent means sent. Its with DIBP already. Dont worry


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Sent means sent. Its with DIBP already. Dont worry


It's not always the case

I remember a member being in trouble as the CO was asking him to get the score sent to him directly by PTE whereas it was already sent and PTE were refusing to send it again

So keep,the email that you got from PTE confirming that the scores were sent to DIBP, safely in case of such a dispute

Cheers


----------



## KartikeyaNegi (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for the confirmations guys.


----------



## joy greek (Jun 18, 2017)

KartikeyaNegi said:


> Thanks for the confirmations guys.


If you go to your pearson account, you can easily verify if it has been sent. Just find on the website when it says you can add up to 6 address to be sent for free, and simply add the DIBP. 
Also, you can upload a copy on your lodged visa just to be sure.


----------



## KartikeyaNegi (Jun 17, 2017)

joy greek said:


> KartikeyaNegi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the confirmations guys.
> ...


Thank u so much.


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi,
CO has asked me two things.
1.
CO has asked for me "require access to verify PTE scores". What does this mean? Do i need to share my PTE account username and password? I tried to send scores from my PTE account but was unsuccessful as I got the alert stating that I cant send the results to the same recipient twice. Please note that DIBP was selected while registering for PTE exam and also have got confirmation mail that the PTE results were sent to DIBP as well.
Please suggest the possible ways to send the results again to DIBP.

option 1: Chat or call to PTE and request them to send results again?
option 2: Upload in immi account PTE website link and along with that my account login credentials like username and password? so that the CO can login and verify my PTE scores.

Any other possible options, please suggest.

2. PF statements :
Although I had provided IT returns,payslips,assorted bank statements, I have been asked to provide PF statements.

Please let me know if i just need to provide PF statements for the said period OR should i also support PF statements along with latest 3 months payslips and current F.Y. IT returns filing as well?

Please share inputs who has faced similar situation or have been asked similarly or aware of how to handle this situation. 
Thanks in advance..

Best Regards,
hshs



newbienz said:


> It's not always the case
> 
> I remember a member being in trouble as the CO was asking him to get the score sent to him directly by PTE whereas it was already sent and PTE were refusing to send it again
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Hi,
> CO has asked me two things.
> 1.
> CO has asked for me "require access to verify PTE scores". What does this mean? Do i need to share my PTE account username and password? I tried to send scores from my PTE account but was unsuccessful as I got the alert stating that I cant send the results to the same recipient twice. Please note that DIBP was selected while registering for PTE exam and also have got confirmation mail that the PTE results were sent to DIBP as well.
> ...


1. You need not share any password with the CO for PTEA 
You just attach the confirmation that the scores have been sent to DHA 

2. If the CO has not specified any period, then send the PF statement for the entire period that you have submitted the other evidence line payslips, it returns etc.

Cheers


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for the quick response newbienz. Much appreciated  

Yes, the CO has asked for PF statements from 2007 to 2017 (My experience considered from 2007 as per ACS).

I have worked in my previous company from Nov 2004 till April 2010. In current company, from Apr 2010 till date. So, shall i share PF statements from Nov 2004?
Along with PF statements, shall i share 3 months latest payslips and current FY IT returns? Please confirm.

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
hshs



newbienz said:


> 1. You need not share any password with the CO for PTEA
> You just attach the confirmation that the scores have been sent to DHA
> 
> 2. If the CO has not specified any period, then send the PF statement for the entire period that you have submitted the other evidence line payslips, it returns etc.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Thanks for the quick response newbienz. Much appreciated
> 
> Yes, the CO has asked for PF statements from 2007 to 2017 (My experience considered from 2007 as per ACS).
> 
> ...


Why do you want to go beyond what he has specifically asked ?

Give the PF statements for the period 2007 to 2017 and be done with it

Cheers


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks newbienz. Makes sense  I will just provide the details as suggested by you (as asked by CO).

Regards,
hshs


newbienz said:


> Why do you want to go beyond what he has specifically asked ?
> 
> Give the PF statements for the period 2007 to 2017 and be done with it
> 
> Cheers


----------

